# The "what-should-be-made-next? / is-there-yet?" software thread



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2021)

I created this thread for these purposes:

finding existing sofwares for our needs
requesting new sofware
discussing what could be developed next and the best way to aproach the app functionalities 
In my sig you can find some software I developed, and there is so much else we can do!

Feel free to discuss and don't forget to answer the poll with your opinion


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 15, 2021)

I think this is a great idea.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

Yeah I agree, such a pinned thread in software category will be useful.


----------



## pjk (May 15, 2021)

Good idea. Glad to stick it if people find it useful and suggest stuff.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2021)

is it just me or we don't have enough megaminx tools and trainers?


----------



## Waffles (Jun 2, 2021)

Not just you

I was trying to find something to gen LL algorithms for Megaminx and there was literally norhing


----------



## Waffles (Jun 2, 2021)

Also we need something that can gen squan algs ig

Also if a way to gen CF Edges only algorithms in a 2 look phase that would be nice too. It’s not like I use CF or anything, but it would be interesting to do some kind of challenge with CF


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Not just you
> 
> I was trying to find something to gen LL algorithms for Megaminx and there was literally norhing


https://github.com/jazzthief81/llminxsolver



Waffles said:


> Also we need something that can gen squan algs ig
> 
> Also if a way to gen CF Edges only algorithms in a 2 look phase that would be nice too. It’s not like I use CF or anything, but it would Ben interesting to do some kind of challenge with CF


https://github.com/cs0x7f/sq12phase


----------



## Waffles (Jun 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> https://github.com/jazzthief81/llminxsolver
> 
> 
> https://github.com/cs0x7f/sq12phase



Kthnx someone should like make a post listing most resources we already have


----------



## Waffles (Jun 3, 2021)

Do we have like a squan visualcube image generator in that cause I can't be bothered downloading the file lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 4, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Do we have like a squan visualcube image generator in that cause I can't be bothered downloading the file lol


Algdb.net has a visualizer







Copy image address and modify it

EDIT: Try this out too:

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/alg-cubing-net.46468/post-1426584
https://squandb.net/?


----------



## Waffles (Jun 7, 2021)

Do we currently have a Pyraminx Image Generator (because a quick google search didn't bring up anything helpful)


----------



## Waffles (Jul 26, 2021)

bumping this thread:

Does anyone know of an "alg-sorter" where you can put in specifications, paste in a bunch of text and remove the lines that don't contain (or do contain) the certain specifications?


----------



## Melkor (Jul 26, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Does anyone know of an "alg-sorter" where you can put in specifications, paste in a bunch of text and remove the lines that don't contain (or do contain) the certain specifications?


Yeah; It's called grep.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 26, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Do we currently have a Pyraminx Image Generator (because a quick google search didn't bring up anything helpful)


you can now use Twizzle for that. Just put in the alg and go down to Alg Tools > Screenshot






Twizzle Editor ᴬᴸᴾᴴᴬ







alpha.twizzle.net







Waffles said:


> bumping this thread:
> 
> Does anyone know of an "alg-sorter" where you can put in specifications, paste in a bunch of text and remove the lines that don't contain (or do contain) the certain specifications?



I don't understand. Could you elaborate or give an example of what one of these "specifications" might be?


----------



## Waffles (Jul 26, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> you can now use Twizzle for that. Just put in the alg and go down to Alg Tools > Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like for example you put S2 in and it finds every line that has an S2 and options come up, like delete and remove lines not containing this

that was a bad one but it was all I could think of


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 26, 2021)

Waffles said:


> like for example you put S2 in and it finds every line that has an S2 and options come up, like delete and remove lines not containing this
> 
> that was a bad one but it was all I could think of


Ah I see. Sorry I don't have any suggestions but I'll tell you if I find something.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 26, 2021)

Waffles said:


> like for example you put S2 in and it finds every line that has an S2 and options come up, like delete and remove lines not containing this
> 
> that was a bad one but it was all I could think of


that sounds easy to write a quick script for, i could help if you like


----------



## Melkor (Jul 26, 2021)

Waffles said:


> like for example you put S2 in and it finds every line that has an S2 and options come up, like delete and remove lines not containing this



One could easily make some software that can do term rewriting on algorithms.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> that sounds easy to write a quick script for, i could help if you like


Possibly something a bit like this? Just create a text file containing a list of algorithms in the same folder as the python file and it should work fine.
@Waffles


```
alg_list = open("algs.txt", 'r').read().splitlines()

filter_requirement = input("Exclude algs containing: ")
check_for_suffix = False

if len(filter_requirement) > 1:
    check_for_suffix = True

output = []
for i in alg_list:
    if filter_requirement in i:
        if check_for_suffix:
            if i[i.index(filter_requirement) + 1] == filter_requirement[1]:
                print("Discarded item: " + i)
            else:
                output.append(i)
        elif not check_for_suffix:
            if i[i.index(filter_requirement) + 1] == " ":
                print("Discarded item: " + i)
            else:
                output.append(i)
    else:
        output.append(i)

print("OUTPUT:")
for i in output:
    print(i)
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 27, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Possibly something a bit like this? Just create a text file containing a list of algorithms in the same folder as the python file and it should work fine.
> @Waffles
> 
> 
> ...


nice code.

it would be interesting if the output was the not filtered out algs, not the excluded


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 9, 2021)

could anybody recommend a good and fast 3x3 javascript solver for random state generation?
I need to input algs and receive the state in the form of an algorithm

I have this one for a petrus eo trainer I made but it takes long to load the page


Petrus EO Step Scrambler



i want to work on a trainer tomorrow on my day off work


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 10, 2021)

Min2phase js is the default choice if you agree with the license








GitHub - cs0x7f/min2phase.js


Contribute to cs0x7f/min2phase.js development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 10, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Min2phase js is the default choice if you agree with the license
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it doesn't work the way I want, does it?
I have to input a cube state (not an alg) for it to work
thanks anyway


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> but it doesn't work the way I want, does it?
> I have to input a cube state (not an alg) for it to work
> thanks anyway


There is something like tools. From Scramble 

At least in Java version. Should be too in js


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 21, 2021)

I thought it might be cool if we had a scramble generator similar to how FSG works in minecraft speedruns, generating a lucky scramble (i.e. a combination of some blocks built, less bad edges, good CP cases, etc.)
Might be useful for training on lucky scrambles so you can take advantage of them (for CFOP you could build XX(X)-crosses more reliably) and see how far speedcubing can be pushed.


----------



## White KB (Oct 21, 2021)

4x4 smart cube.
(I know that involves hardware too, but it would be cool.)

Also, Square-1 scrambler for TI-BASIC (a programming language for Texas Instruments calculators)

Also, a 5-style alg trainer, if that doesn't exist yet.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 21, 2021)

White KB said:


> 4x4 smart cube.
> (I know that involves hardware too, but it would be cool.)


Even better, a Square-1 smart cube. I don't think it would be to challenging.


----------



## fortissim2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Absolutely horrible opinion but we should have budget Maglev cubes!
edit: Not software-related but I don't think there's a thread for cube ideas, sooooo.


----------



## CodingCuber (Oct 21, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> Absolutely horrible opinion but we should have budget Maglev cubes!
> edit: Not software-related but I don't think there's a thread for cube ideas, sooooo.


Ever heard of the RS3M 2021?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 22, 2021)

Don't know if anyone has said this, but a square 1 trainer for csp, ep, pbl, obl, ect would be very useful.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

White KB said:


> Also, a 5-style alg trainer, if that doesn't exist yet.


this exists


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 26, 2021)

There should be a Pre-owned (specifically) cube shop, SCS sells them but it's not a pre-owned shop. A real only pre-owned cube store would be fantastic


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

cirno said:


> There should be a Pre-owned (specifically) cube shop, SCS sells them but it's not a pre-owned shop. A real only pre-owned cube store would be fantastic


Where would you get bulk pre-owned cubes?

Anyway, I think there should be a competition alert system for when a comp is announced in your area. I check the WCA website like 3 times a days bc there isn't anything like that.


----------



## CodingCuber (Oct 26, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Anyway, I think there should be a competition alert system for when a comp is announced in your area. I check the WCA website like 3 times a days bc there isn't anything like that.


Maybe see if the speedcubing organisation in your area has a mailing list. Speedcubing Australia has one here and they will alert you about any new competitions in your state.


----------



## stwert (Oct 26, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Where would you get bulk pre-owned cubes?
> 
> Anyway, I think there should be a competition alert system for when a comp is announced in your area. I check the WCA website like 3 times a days bc there isn't anything like that.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/q2qexr

Someone made a website recently to send email updates.


----------



## White KB (Oct 26, 2021)

stwert said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/q2qexr
> 
> Someone made a website recently to send email updates.


Just subscribed to the mailing list.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 26, 2021)

stwert said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/q2qexr
> 
> Someone made a website recently to send email updates.


A cool addition I would like to see is US states

subscribed


----------



## LeszekK (Jul 30, 2022)

How about some Pyraminx, Master Pyraminx, Professor Pyraminx solvers?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2022)

LeszekK said:


> How about some Pyraminx, Master Pyraminx, Professor Pyraminx solvers?


Trangium’s batch solver does that and more


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 7, 2022)

Anyone know of a more feature-filled version of the speedtimer cubes list? Currently it shows magnets, stickerless, size, weight, usual price, rating, and a link to speedcubing.org to buy it. The rating is not very clear on how it is measured. It's not _that_ useful imo, since you could effectively get the information at the same speed just by going to an online shop and checking the info for the cube there. A better version including: magnets, adjusting screw number system, adjustable springs, adjustable magnets, magnetic core, maglev, size, weight, internals, (probably inaccurate but based around ootb basically) cornercutting, links to multiple cubing stores and the current price at that cubing store, and anything else useful, maybe the feel/speed of the cube, would be very useful. It could also be filtered, so the user could get all cubes that are magnetic or in a certain size range. Most of the information for it would be readily available online, except for the cornercutting and/or feel which _might_ not be available for every cube. For those things, it could rely on github pull requests (or an equivalent) by owners of the cube.


----------

